# Which Nikon?



## joseph0042 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey everyone. I am wanting to get into the DSLR realm of photography. I have used point and shoot cameras for a while, but would like to be able to take and adjust the shots I take of my family and so on. I have been looking on slickdeals for blackfriday sales and have come across 3 Nikon sales so far that have peaked my interest (have always been a Nikon fan).

Walmart - Nikon D5100 with a 55-250mm lens for $499
BestBuy - Nikon D7000 DSLR with 18-140mm VR Lens $799 or with a 55-300mm VR Lens, 32GB Memory Card and Camera Bag for $1099.96 (not sure if I want to spend that much at this time)
BestBuy - Nikon D3200 with a 18-55mm VR Lens, a 55-200mm Lens, and a 16GB memory card $499

These are only the ones I have been looking at so far, and I am sure there will be more deals released in the coming days before black friday, but I need your help! I have been reading reviews on the various Nikon models (D3200, D5100, D5200, D7000) and I am having a hard time deciding between them. I was leaning more towards the intermediate level DSLR D7000, but from the reviews I have read the lens that comes in the kit doesn't do the camera justice and a 2.8 around $1k is required to truly unleash the camera.

What about you guys, what would be your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't get too wrapped up with the "Kits".  The good thing about SLR's is that you buy the body you want and the starter lens that you want and add additional lenses as time goes by.  For example, the 55-300 is an OK lens but not nearly as good as the 70-300.

I personally don't recommend anything below the D5xx series.  Anything less will probably leave you wanting more in a few months, and the quality and features of the higher-grade bodies are worth the difference in price in my opinion.

My D7000 would be unhappy to know that the lenses I use on it don't unleash its full potential.  I only own one lens that goes down to f/2.8 and it goes up as soon as I zoom past 17mm.


----------



## Juga (Nov 18, 2013)

Take a look on B&H Photo or Adorama. They have great prices and usually include extras like an extra battery, card, and bag.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a d7000 and it is great.  The d7100 is the newer version of it.

With your limited budget a 2.8 lens is out of your budget.

I like the option
BestBuy - Nikon D7000 DSLR with 18-140mm VR Lens $799

that will give you a great starter package with a great lens.
Then as finances improve you can look for 2.8 lens
And with 2.8 lens you do not have to buy new, as those are very expensive.
With the d7000 (which you do not have with the 5 or 3 series, you have a focus motor
This allows you to buy older pro lenses for alot less money.

I have a 24, 50, 85, 80-200, 35-70, 24-85 - all f/2.8 pro lenses for much less than the current varieties.
Of course you lose VR but the price savings is immense.  And with those lenses, if you ever move up to full frame there is nothing you have to change.

But, make sure you know why you would need a 2.8 or faster (1.8, 1.4) lens, instead of just thinking you need it.


FYI - the kit lens is very nice, not a lower consumer lens


----------



## amolitor (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't get too excited about specifications.

Every configuration you have listed is capable of taking magnificent photographs. When you know better what you like to do, what you want to do, then the answer to "what should I buy" will be obvious. But, to know that, you have to buy something. So buy something. Whichever.

If I had to choose, I'd pick the D3200. It has the two lenses, which will probably suit better than one lens with an enormous zoom range (you're stuck carrying this heavy beast around all the time -- the 18-55mm lens is a fine walking-around lens, and it's smallish and lightish, you'll have the 55-200 for fooling around with a longer reach as well when you want it). It's also got a fully modern high density sensor.

If it turns out you want to shoot sports, or take pictures at night, or, or, or, it won't get the best kit possible. None of these will be. But they're all good starting points for finding out what it is you actually want to do.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2013)

You could buy a used in excellent condition D5100 and 18-55 and 55-200 on KEH.com today for ~$499.

It's two generations behind new... I'd hate to wait in line all day long at walmart just so you can buy new-old stock that's been sitting in a warehouse for 5 years ago from them.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 18, 2013)

Mail order is definitely a way to go.

But I also recall I bought my dslr from BestBuy.
There's some "instant comfort" in buying your camera where you can smell and touch it before walking out of the door with it.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 18, 2013)

The D7000 with the 18-140 VR lens is what I would buy.  At $799 this is a good deal.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 18, 2013)

I would go for the Nikon D5200/D5300 with the 18-105mm VR and add to that the 50mm 1.8G and if ossible the 70-300mm VR
This is a very good starting basis and should cover most of a novice needs for a while.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 18, 2013)

joseph0042 said:


> Hey everyone. I am wanting to get into the DSLR realm of photography. I have used point and shoot cameras for a while, but would like to be able to take and adjust the shots I take of my family and so on. I have been looking on slickdeals for blackfriday sales and have come across 3 Nikon sales so far that have peaked my interest (have always been a Nikon fan).
> 
> Walmart - Nikon D5100 with a 55-250mm lens for $499
> BestBuy - Nikon D7000 DSLR with 18-140mm VR Lens $799 or with a 55-300mm VR Lens, 32GB Memory Card and Camera Bag for $1099.96 (not sure if I want to spend that much at this time)
> ...



Ok, so lets look at each camera body first:

D5100 - I own one and I really like it so here I can speak from experience.  The biggest advantage of the D5100 is it's a very solid, all around camera that takes really good photos.  Of the 3 you listed, I think the D5100 probably has the edge in price, so if your looking for good performance on a budget it would be hard to beat.  The 5100's other big advantage is the articulating screen, so if your going to be doing shots at various angles this can be very helpful indeed.  It also has in camera HDR, which is not something I use but some folks really go ga-ga over it.

D3200 - Has the 24 mp sensor as opposed to the 5100's 16 mp - and it also has a guide mode.  Truthfully however I don't usually see the guide mode as being a huge selling point for you - odds are good like most if you take more than a couple of dozen pictures a year you'll most likely graduate pretty quickly from the automated modes (if you haven't done so already) so really the big difference here is  the higher MP sensor, which does give you a slight bump in overall image quality but not huge one.  Pretty hard to tell the difference in the final images to be honest.

D7000 - The most expensive in the line-up but has some definate advantages - dual slots for memory cards, The buit in autofocus motor, so you can use the older lenses with it that don't have the motor built into the lens.  This is really something to consider because if you don't mind buying used you can save yourself a ton of money by getting some of these older lenses.  It also has weather sealing and a better autofocus system.  So of the three certainly the body with the most advantages however it's also the most expensive so you'll have to decide if the advantages are worth the additional cost to you.

Like many others I recommend you look at places like Adorama, B&H, etc and check prices there first.  Often you can get a better deal that way.


----------



## joseph0042 (Nov 20, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Don't get too wrapped up with the "Kits".  The good thing about SLR's is that you buy the body you want and the starter lens that you want and add additional lenses as time goes by.  For example, the 55-300 is an OK lens but not nearly as good as the 70-300.
> 
> I personally don't recommend anything below the D5xx series.  Anything less will probably leave you wanting more in a few months, and the quality and features of the higher-grade bodies are worth the difference in price in my opinion.
> 
> My D7000 would be unhappy to know that the lenses I use on it don't unleash its full potential.  I only own one lens that goes down to f/2.8 and it goes up as soon as I zoom past 17mm.



Yeah I am leaning more towards at least a D5xx series, I would love to get the D7100 series, but unless there is a good deal on the body and a lens kit I probably wont be able to get it.



Juga said:


> Take a look on B&H Photo or Adorama. They have great prices and usually include extras like an extra battery, card, and bag.



I'm watching to see if there are any good bf deals.



astroNikon said:


> I have a d7000 and it is great.  The d7100 is the newer version of it.
> 
> With your limited budget a 2.8 lens is out of your budget.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's a great idea. I'll have to look more into VR to understand how much I'll lose without it and if the price savings is worth it or not.



amolitor said:


> Don't get too excited about specifications.
> 
> Every configuration you have listed is capable of taking magnificent photographs. When you know better what you like to do, what you want to do, then the answer to "what should I buy" will be obvious. But, to know that, you have to buy something. So buy something. Whichever.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I am leaning away from the D3200 as I want a DSLR that will keep me satisfied for a while. I fear that I will get tired of the D3200 to fast as the beginner of beginners.



Braineack said:


> You could buy a used in excellent condition D5100 and 18-55 and 55-200 on KEH.com today for ~$499.
> 
> It's two generations behind new... I'd hate to wait in line all day long at walmart just so you can buy new-old stock that's been sitting in a warehouse for 5 years ago from them.



Yeah thats what I have been thinking as well. I'm hoping there will be some newer models on sale as well, but only time will tell.



astroNikon said:


> Mail order is definitely a way to go.
> 
> But I also recall I bought my dslr from BestBuy.
> There's some "instant comfort" in buying your camera where you can smell and touch it before walking out of the door with it.



Haha isn't that the truth. I'll look around everywhere though to ensure I find a good deal.



CaptainNapalm said:


> The D7000 with the 18-140 VR lens is what I would buy.  At $799 this is a good deal.



Thanks I just contemplate that the D7100 is a great successor of the D7000 and if I should get that instead.



goodguy said:


> I would go for the Nikon D5200/D5300 with the 18-105mm VR and add to that the 50mm 1.8G and if ossible the 70-300mm VR
> This is a very good starting basis and should cover most of a novice needs for a while.



Ok thank you for your advice. I'll look into how much that will cost lol.



robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so lets look at each camera body first:
> 
> D5100 - I own one and I really like it so here I can speak from experience.  The biggest advantage of the D5100 is it's a very solid, all around camera that takes really good photos.  Of the 3 you listed, I think the D5100 probably has the edge in price, so if your looking for good performance on a budget it would be hard to beat.  The 5100's other big advantage is the articulating screen, so if your going to be doing shots at various angles this can be very helpful indeed.  It also has in camera HDR, which is not something I use but some folks really go ga-ga over it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome advice! If no other deals pop out I am leaning towards the D5100 or D7000, even though I would love a D5200/5300 or D7100.

-----------------------

The biggest question I have now is if anyone has any experience with the D7000 compared to the D7100. I have read forums on technical specifications on why they are better, but was wondering if someone had first hand experience on what they thought of between the two. Same thing with the D5100 to the D5200.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the D7000 and D7100.
The D7100 is a better camera. Lot of upgraded features from the D7000.
If you can budget in the D7100,i would get it.  If not, the D7000 is also a very capable camera, and the built in focus motor on either camera will open up a whole range of AF and AF-D lenses without losing autofocus. 

For the money, the D7000 is a tremendous value right now. I have seen them on ebay and craigslist used for almost HALF of what the D7100 sells for. Its really hard to go wrong either way.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2013)

I think BestBuy - Nikon D7000 DSLR with 18-140mm VR Lens $799 is the best camera AND lens for actual use. 18 to 140mm in ONE, new lens is a nice range of focal lengths, and the lens has VR, which can be very useful if one knows how to actually use VR (some people don't seem to actually 'get' why VR is helpful, and continually make a point here on TPF to try and dismiss its utility and usefulness). One camera, one lens, with VR, and with a built-in focus motor on the body and a little bit better viewfinder than the D3000-series and D5000-series models have.

If you can handle a crappy viewfinder, the D3200 has a NEW sensor, and is the most-current camera, and the two-lens package offers a small, limited use kit zoom and a cheap tele-zoom. But honestly, the way I read Thom Hogan, the 18-55 and the low-end tele zooms like the 55-200 are not optically good enough to "leverage" the 24 megapixel sensor of the D3200. In other words, those lenses, which were originally developed back in the 6-megapixel era for the D40, are no longer up to the task of a small sensor CRAMMED with 24 million pixels.

I have used the Nikon 18-55 and Canon 18-55 lenses, as well as the Nikon 18-135 (the predecessor to the 18-140mm), as well as the Nikon 55-200. The issue with 18-55 is that it has no "top end"...not much tele, and it's just a rather short zoom range in one lens. The 55-200 was not very good on the D40--poor focus, mostly back-focusing on that camera with its ultra-simple focusing system, and in general, kind of slow, fidgety focusing; it is after all an economy zoom lens.

I see the D7000 + 18-140mm VR lens as the best, overall, total value proposition AND the best "one-lens setup". 16 million pixels is enough for you I would wager, and it will not overly stress the lenses its used with. AND, the D7000 can use ALL Nikon AF lenses and maintain full autofocus with them all...AF, AF-D, AF-i,and AF-s series models...something which the 3000- and 5000-series cannot do.


----------

